
Google's fear: An Apple-Facebook love fest | Technically Incorrect - CNET News - kr1shna
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57446229-71/googles-fear-an-apple-facebook-love-fest/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
kr1shna
Never going to happen, that Apple buys Facebook. But for those that own $FB
stock, now languishing below 30, it's an interesting dream.

